# ATI Radeon 9100 Pro



## sommer06 (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo, ich habe Probleme mit der Darstellung meines Monitores. Alles ist viel zu hell und schlecht zu erkennen. Ich habe bereits versucht die Licht/Kontrast-Einstellungen zu verändern*vergeblich*

Mir wurde gesagt das ich mir den neuen Treiber für meiner Graphikkarte holen soll.
Bei Ati habe ich schon geschaut aber nicht gefunden.

Könnt ihr mir Likns geben für den aktuellsten Treiber für meine ATI Radeon 9100 Pro?

So einer, wo alles komplett ist, also installieren und fertig.


----------



## TeamSynatic (5. Juni 2006)

Ich weiß nicht, ob der Direktlink funktioniert :
https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/6-5_xp-2k_dd_ccc_wdm_enu_32464.exe

Ansonsten:
http://www.ati.com > Drivers&Software > dein Betriebssystem (ich nehme an XP) > Windows XP Drivers & Software > RADEON > Catalyst 6.5

Achja, du brauchst das .net Framework 1:
gibts hier


----------



## chmee (6. Juni 2006)

oder such den Omega Treiber, der ist quasi immer aktuell, hat mehr Einstellungen
UND --> er lässt sich immer installieren sobald ein ATI-Grafikchip im Spiel ist.

http://www.omegadrivers.net/

mfg chmee


----------

